# building arm muscle



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

just a quick one really, due to not having much time and not being able to get to the gym, im currently do this routine in the morning or evening

Unfortunately i dont have a bench, i do have free weights and a chin bar, and press up bars

3x15 chins
3x15 single bicep curls with free weights
3x15 pressups
3x15 double bicep curls with free weights
3x15 pull ups

Not really sure if this is a good routine or not tbh as i dont really know whats best for building arms

i do this monday and friday, wednesday is a boxing workout on the bag

I tend to do a bit of cardio after the weights on mon/wed

help appreciated please, as i dont find im really getting anywhere size wise, am i doing too many, wrong type or too little, does it come down to eating more aswell


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

A couple of questions spring to mind...

1. How long have you been doing this routine?
2. What is your diet like?
3. Have you been changing the exercises & increasing/decreasing the weights so that your muscles dont get used to it?

Its not an overnight miracle bulking up it takes a lot of hard work and time.

Also diet will play a massive part in the gains you see.....if you dont put the right fuel in your body you wont power it the way it needs.

Whats your protein intake like???

There are tones or factors here and above are a few of the key parts.....answer those and advice might be possible.

Also if you are trying to bulk you cant do cardio to loose weigth at the same time....cardio will make you loose weight but also that valuable muscle mass you seek....do one or the other but not both (unless you are cutting/stripping down after a bulking cycle)

Hope this helps


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

tbh i was doing cardio to keep the gut down or stop it appearing lol

been doing the routine for sometime now maybe a year but i change the routine evry now and then, but never know when to up the weight, some days i find doing the weight fine others it feels like a push depends on day ive had

i did wonder if my routine was too focussed on bicep and i should throw some tricep ontop aswell

Diet wise, i lack knowledge of what to eat


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You say you don't have any time, but the list you have put down is way, way, way over the top and time consuming! :lol:

Plus, if you can do all of that, with good form the weights are not heavy enough to build muscle.

At the end of the day, if you want to build, go heavy, low reps and rips the muscla fibres to shreads.... it's the rebuilding of them that is your muscles getting bigger...

Get more compound movements in there first as well...

For arms... after my big movements, and only when I can be bothered (TBH)

Chin ups
hammer curls
dips

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I suggest super-setting with the free weights. You could do bicep curls and hammer curls.

I have personally been using barbells and doing 21's but with 3 different weights.

Example:

20KG Barbell - 21's
15KG Barbell - 21's
10KG Barbell - 21's

Doing all 3 weights straight after each other, then rest. Been doing that for 3 sets - it's a killer!!!

You could try it with the dumbbells if that's all you have.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the biggest thing over looked on arms is the tricep as this is the supporting muscle and gives your arms the bigger look, the only exercise's I do now in the gym are pull ups using a different grip each day and dips wide and narrow. If you are just using body weight try doing press ups with hands inline with your shouilders and further back than normal this will target the triceps.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

ivor said:


> the biggest thing over looked on arms is the tricep


Totally agree! The tricep is bigger than bicep muscle, always start with triceps!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ivor said:


> the biggest thing over looked on arms is the tricep as this is the supporting muscle and gives your arms the bigger





jonnystuartuk said:


> Totally agree! The tricep is bigger than bicep muscle, always start with triceps!


+2

The tricep for GO

The bicep for SHOW

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah mondays are chest&triceps 4 me got legs today! p.s i train my tri's hard and i mean hard lol!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> +2
> 
> The tricep for GO
> 
> ...


Get your coat!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> +2
> 
> The tricep for GO
> 
> ...


Yeah mate!:thumb:tri's are made up of three muscle group's!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Get your coat!


I fank ya'

Here all week folks!!



:wave:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I fank ya'
> 
> Here all week folks!!
> 
> ...


God help us then haha!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Biceps have 2 heads and triceps have 3 (if I remember correctly) You've got to target all the heads to see good growth with decent muscle definition.

Hammers target the flt bed of your biceps to give mass and size while things like preacher curls give you the peak when you flex. You also need to supinate i.e work the biceps muscles that are responsible for twisting your wrist. With a combo of exercises targeting these areas your biceps will grow. I also do reverse grip bicep curls which I feel burning on the outer side of my biceps.

For triceps do push ups with your hands close together under your chest. This will work the outer tricep. For the inner one between your arm and body do kick backs. With really good technique I find this exercise not only builds but gives good separation of the triceps.

If your looking for mass reps of 15 are ok but you are better of increasing the weight slightly and working towards 12, 10 & 8 reps (pyramid) but there are other techniques in terms of reps and weights that work just as well.

Best thing OP is doing some research and getting a good range of exercises you can do with the equipment you have but make sure you understand specifically what each exercise is working so you can concentrate you effort on whatever it is you want to achieve.


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Defiantly agree to a tricep workout most people don't know that it's 70% of your arm muscle


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> just a quick one really, due to not having much time and not being able to get to the gym, im currently do this routine in the morning or evening
> 
> Unfortunately i dont have a bench, i do have free weights and a chin bar, and press up bars
> 
> ...


Er, Triceps?

As Cuey says, big compound exercise for mass. Low rep 1-5 followed by an 8-9 range, reach 10 reps add 2.5kg for most barbell work, for the barbell curl, try to micro load with 1Kg or .5 kg every time you reach 10 reps. Use free weight as much as possible, this will encourage more growth due to the extra muscles used in stabilizing during the lift.

Triceps:
Close grip bench press
Dips
Overhand chins (I call them pull ups)
Power lifting style Bench press

Biceps
Heavy Barbell Curls (Strict form) Use a curl bar its nicer on the wrists.
Underhand chins

You diet will be very important if you are training for size, you also have to be careful you don't overdo the cardio when bulking up. I'm just about to add some Muay Thai to my power lifting regime, but will only work up to two sessions a week of 45 mins as my goal is strength not size. 
Also remember with bodybuilding its how you lift, not how much. Studies have shown that for size you should train very slowly for maximum size, 3-6 seconds on the positive & negative parts of the lift. This will mash your recovery & hit your central nervous system hard, but the end result is the body will react much quicker (Grow).

The routine doesnt look that good mate, Triceps first :thumb: And people with huge arms & small bodies look so silly it aint true 

IMHO, would use a modified 5X5 routine with some arm work thrown in or a 4 day split :thumb:

Thats the short version


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I fank ya'
> 
> Here all week folks!!
> 
> ...


:thumb::thumb::devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

What's all this obsession with working some of the smallest muscles in the body? :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

BareFacedGeek said:


> What's all this obsession with working some of the smallest muscles in the body? :lol:


Ego, peer preasure & vanity to name but a few! :lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Right, im off to do some C**K curls oooorahhhhhh, look no hands!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

BareFacedGeek said:


> What's all this obsession with working some of the smallest muscles in the body? :lol:


It's for the GUN show Bro!!!!! Work those guns!!!!!



















Don't forget to guzzle that spunky looking "protein" shake... during the show for real hardman effect 

:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

BareFacedGeek said:


> What's all this obsession with working some of the smallest muscles in the body? :lol:


I bet OP owns a white sleeveless vest!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> I bet OP owns a white sleeveless vest!


:lol:, no i have never ever owned a vest, christ i cant help but think anyone in a vest is gay, no offense to the gay people.

Basically ive always done exercises but tbh never really took any notice of what im doing lol.

When i say i dont have time, i mean to go out to a gym, i like to be able to do what i can do at home.

Ok the 2 dumbells i have are 15kg each, i have a few spare disks laying around aswell.

height - 6 ft
weight 12 & half stone

ill do
3x15 chin ups
3x15 single arm curls using the 15kg 
3x15 pressups
3x15 pull ups
3x15 double arm curls using 15kg each arm
3x15 bench presses using 15kg each arm, forgot to add this, dont have a bench but make do with a stool

monday and friday, after this i do 15mins legs, 15mins abs, 15 mins cardio jump around

so in total probably 1hr 15mins as i reckon arms are about half hour

so is this too many im doing, maybe change 3 so i do 3x bicep 3xtricep instead

or change reps, i may have a bar somewhere in the shed


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> :lol:, no i have never ever owned a vest, christ i cant help but think anyone in a vest is gay, no offense to the gay people.
> 
> Basically ive always done exercises but tbh never really took any notice of what im doing lol.
> 
> ...


:wall::wall::wall:

To encourage growth you need to train other parts of your body with compound exercises, then & only then should you consider using isolation exercises with dumbbells (If you must) after to finish the muscle group off.

If you are serous about training & getting big you need to at least have the basic equipment to be starting off with.

A cheap bench from Argos will be great way start (£50-£60 if memory serves)

I can count the amount of times I've used dumbbells in 20 years one hand! 

You should be looking at stronglifts.com & do the 5X5 for at least 6 months. I've got big ish arms, guess what I haven't trained them in 8 months, only starting now, to add even more power to my arms to help with………….The big compound lifts!

The reason your not getting big is your training wrong :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> :lol:, no i have never ever owned a vest, christ i cant help but think anyone in a vest is gay, no offense to the gay people.
> 
> Basically ive always done exercises but tbh never really took any notice of what im doing lol.
> 
> ...


Have you considerd Crossfit?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Have you considerd Crossfit?


i personally have not heard of crossfit, tell me more mate

also im not looking to be superbig or anything, body building is not gonna be my new hobby, id just like to get something out of what im doing, but maybe what im doing is serving no purpose


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i personally have not heard of crossfit, tell me more mate
> 
> also im not looking to be superbig or anything, body building is not gonna be my new hobby, id just like to get something out of what im doing, but maybe what im doing is serving no purpose


TBH... if you have had no luck or good change in what... a year of doing something... then it's not right for you!

I would really look into a routine with some compound movements... they work most of the body, help out with the "smaller" muscles as well as the big ones..

and really work your core..

There is a massive thread on here about it... lots of guys working hard and getting good results...

Also, really look into your diet... make sure it's as good as you can make it (with a cheat day of course)

Your body needs the right fuel to work, grow and build muscle..

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

By the time you have done an hour and a half you might have as well done a good 40 mins workout in the gym and home again.

40 mins is all you need.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks very much peeps, seems as though dips and pull ups are quite a popular compound exercise from a few pages i have seen today online.

i may stick with a couple of what im doing maybe do
chin ups
curls
pressups

then maybe move to
dips
pull ups
and pressups again but with hands in diamond shape

just to change a bit,, up the weight a tad and maybe go down to 12 reps, see how that goes for a bit, but suggestions on other things to try would be great.

I really dont have room for a bench , hence the dumbells

any advice cueball to suggested threads on here


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

squats

lunges

deadlifts


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i personally have not heard of crossfit, tell me more mate
> 
> also im not looking to be superbig or anything, body building is not gonna be my new hobby, id just like to get something out of what im doing, but maybe what im doing is serving no purpose


Google Crossfit mate, best of both worlds :thumb:

loads of vids on YouTube :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> any advice cueball to suggested threads on here


This is the one I was talking about...

No egos on there either, they are all there to help each other... pretty good by todays standards...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

:thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

currently doing squats and lunges for my legs, so would it be a better method to incorporate weights whilst doing this


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> currently doing squats and lunges for my legs, so would it be a better method to incorporate weights whilst doing this


Yes... to both

look up walking dumbell lunges...

Very good, and very hard.... really gives you a good workout

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> currently doing squats and lunges for my legs, so would it be a better method to incorporate weights whilst doing this


I think you first need to let us know what you are aiming for physic wise.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Go here & do some reading mate :thumb:

http://stronglifts.com/

Brilliant site loads of info to get you started in safety :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

i will have a look at that mate for sure i will also look up some exercises involving legs and arms, i have to do leg exercises as one of my knee caps always dilocated, i had an op and was advised to keep it in good shape so i try to.

Phsic wise, i supose id just like to have a bit more size and deinition, im not out of shape at all tbh, i clearly have some build to me from the exercises i have been doing, stomach wise im fairly ok but i supose for the amount of crunches and ab stuff i do i feel i should have more to show, i know diet is a big issue for abs. i do wonder if my body is just used to doing the ab work now though. ??? or maybe again i do too much isolation ab work

15mins 

25 crunches
25 crunches left leg crossed over right, 
25 same as above but swapped over
25 touch toe crunches

1 min plank
1 min leg raise hold
1 min on all fours left arm raised, rigt leg raised then vice versa
1 min lay on back ass raised 1 leg out straight then vice versa

back to 25 crunches but in 2 stages
25 sit ups
25 bicyle crunches
25 reverse crunches


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i will have a look at that mate for sure i will also look up some exercises involving legs and arms, i have to do leg exercises as one of my knee caps always dilocated, i had an op and was advised to keep it in good shape so i try to.
> 
> Phsic wise, i supose id just like to have a bit more size and deinition, im not out of shape at all tbh, i clearly have some build to me from the exercises i have been doing, stomach wise im fairly ok but i supose for the amount of crunches and ab stuff i do i feel i should have more to show, i know diet is a big issue for abs. i do wonder if my body is just used to doing the ab work now though. ??? or maybe again i do too much isolation ab work
> 
> ...


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson265.htm :thumb:

Actually Crossfit may be better for your needs, check out the videos on youtube, if they look the way you want to look, job done! :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

All good advice in here and I always advocate compound exercises but I never ever let anyone I train do arms for at least the first 6 months, sometimes a year.

Do you think a 10kg dumbell curl or a 100kg Row is going to pack more muscle on your arms?

Anyone in here could write up a wonder program that worked perfectly with your body but your problem is your weight. 12 stone at 6' is very light, you need to put on weight to increase the size of your arms. Old school Bodybuilders around Arnold's time say that you need to put on a stone of weight for every inch you add to your arms, this isnt an exact science but its not far off.

Also spend more time on your triceps, they are what makes your arms look big when they are at your sides, biceps look good when your arm is tensed but unless you walk around with your arm up and tensed then no one knows you have good biceps.


----------

